# Herbal tinctures- how long are they good?



## momma_unlimited (Aug 10, 2008)

So I have a ton of Herb Pharm tinctures (like.... over a hundred) with NO expiration dates. I know they are at least 1.5 years old. Maybe more. Hubby got them from a NFS closing. We want to open a small store but I'm not sure if I should try to sell thim, since they are not brand new from the manufacturer. I was thinking I might donate these to charity if they are still good.

Incidentally, I have two other brands which HAVE expired (82 tinctures). I don't know what to do with them. Toss them in a landfill? Do they have any efficacy? Do you want them- you can have em!

Everything is still sealed. If that makes a difference.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

If some one comes along and says they are still good...i would like to have them.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

I am not an expert, but I've read that tinctures in alcohol are good for YEARS. I'm pretty sure I read it in one of Susun Weed's books as well as other places. I have several that are older and some of them have a stain on the inside of the dropper but other than that they're fine. They still work.

I'll be second in line for giveaways.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

Third in line! I have heard they are good for a very ling time too.


----------



## momma_unlimited (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, I have 88 "expireds" (the most recent expiring this month, the oldest expired in 05) to give away.

What's the best way to do it? A priority flat rate box? Are you able to email me a prepaid postage label from my address to yours to stick on boxes so I don't have to deal with a bunch of paypal/address legwork (I am very overwhelmed right now, DS just complained "Mommy you're not listening to me!"). So I need this to be easy.


----------

